

Commuter wrote novel on his phone on verge of multi-million dollar movie deal  - mapleoin
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-news/7598842/Commuter-who-wrote-fantasy-novel-on-his-phone-on-verge-of-multi-million-dollar-movie-deal.html

======
melling
I bought the Simplenote app for the iphone so I could be more productive on
the go. I was going to try and write a novel. However, I'm settling for taking
notes for my blog and apps that I'm writing. I think mobile learning and
productivity are going be big in the future. Want to learn Spanish while on
the go? I'm working on it. :-)

<http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=h4labs>

